

Spotify heads towards TVs and consoles - robk
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2009/11/30/spotify-heads-towards-tvs-gaming-consoles-and-china/

======
robk
The product is pretty awesome on iPhone, so I expect it to be very nice when
it's available as a service on TVs or consoles. It's replaced CD listening
mostly at home for me now (along with Boxee, depending on the room).

